# Can YOU lift a gold bar



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 25, 2017)

So this was posted on reddit recently, and I found it very funny.
The first 3 minutes are a boring introduction into the show, but when they get to the actual bar. It's pretty good.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Jd2Z4Qq6Bqw


----------



## 4metals (Jan 26, 2017)

I was waiting for him to break out the duct tape!


----------

